# young driver insurance



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

hi
i am 20 and have paid 2400 for ford escort 1996 which i found out is to high
but even now when i get qoute from confused.com it show me with 1 year no claim i should pay around 1300 which is again high because my car is only 1600 cc and cant go that much fast ,maybe 0-60mph in 14 sec 
can any one help me where i could get my insurance that it would be cheaper
thanks


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

linux44 said:


> hi
> maybe 0-60mph in 14 sec


Yeh right, a standard gtr is 14 secs. Any way you just have to shop around.


----------



## linux44 (Mar 18, 2008)

mine is not skyline it is ford


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I know, you saying that a 1600 ford will do 0-60 in 14 secs, thats what a standard gtr does it in.


----------



## J_Walsh (Aug 25, 2005)

hodgie said:


> I know, you saying that a 1600 ford will do 0-60 in 14 secs, thats what a standard gtr does it in.


surely a standard skyline will do 0 - 60 mph quicker than 14 seconds lol.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

My fault, its 1/4 mile in 14 sec`s


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

linux44 said:


> hi
> i am 20 and have paid 2400 for ford escort 1996 which i found out is to high
> but even now when i get qoute from confused.com it show me with 1 year no claim i should pay around 1300 which is again high because my car is only 1600 cc and cant go that much fast ,maybe 0-60mph in 14 sec
> can any one help me where i could get my insurance that it would be cheaper
> thanks


And your on a SKYLINE forum for what reason?


----------

